# Need DELL Keyboard driver



## tech_novice (Oct 23, 2007)

I have a SONY laptop model PCG-GRX560K running Microsoft Windows 2000.

I got a DELL keyboard that was not used. I connected the DELL keyboard to the USB in SONY laptop. However, the system did not find a driver. I am looking for a driver for the keyboard for the SONY laptop running windows 2000. I appreciate any help you can provide me.


Thanks
Kumaran


----------

